# RIP Lucy



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Unfortunately my fairly recently acquired snow corn named Lucy died last week.

When we got here she had lived in the pet shop all her short life, and was infested with mites.

We did our best to look after her but she wouldn't eat, and was limp.

After not eating for 3 weeks we took her to the vet and he gave her internal parasite treatment and appetite stimulant.

We took her home, and even on the way home, she was much livelier. Stretching out, being cheeky looking.

It didn't last long though, and in the morning we found her in her hot rock. She didn't make it.

We took her back to the pet shop, got our money back etc but it doesnt change how awful it feels does it? We have one bought corn and one rescue cross now, and hope to give a home to a new rescue soon..


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

awww poor lucy 

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel ((hugs))


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

R.I.P Lucy, Sleep tight.
Tanya xxx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Lucy


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.I.P sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I'm sooo sorry for your loss  R.I.P Lucy*


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Terrible story, very sad to hear that


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

so sorry 4 ur loss

rip Lucy xx


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

rip x


----------



## Lizardlady (Mar 29, 2007)

My heart goes out to you!:snake:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Rip Lucy.
Im so sorry to hear, i bought an anery corn once but it was a non-feeding baby and she died, her name was Spirit. So i know how you feel hun.
x


----------

